# The conduit wifi Team tournament



## Caleb (Jul 3, 2009)

The title says it all. You get your own team together( 2-6 players) and make a name. There has to be ATLEAST 2 teams for there to be a tournament. I will update this page with rules a rosters ASAP.

Rules(to be updated even further):
You cannot vote for the explosive weapon set.

Teams:

(Leader) Caleb-3137-4439-7259
2.Cornman64
3.Cooler (Phil)
4.CourageWisdomPower-2579 - 0910 - 5179
5. John102



(leader) Ryudo_Dragoon-2793-8409-4930 
2.Cryindarkness-2836-7978-6818 
3. reedstr-0603-4036-5587
4.Bananaoracle


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 3, 2009)

Not sure if we even have enough Tcon players for four teams...
And I'll have to find me a group. D:
Unless I can have some off site friends be in my team. :s


----------



## Caleb (Jul 4, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Not sure if we even have enough Tcon players for four teams...
> And I'll have to find me a group. D:
> Unless I can have some off site friends be in my team. :s


Probably not but im probably going to get off site friends to join my team, but ill probably make it a free for all if there is not enough teams.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 4, 2009)

I have the Conduit, so if anyone wants me on their team... Here I am ^.^


----------



## Caleb (Jul 4, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I have the Conduit, so if anyone wants me on their team... Here I am ^.^


Ill take you on my team?


----------



## Phil (Jul 4, 2009)

i also have the conduit.


----------



## comptongnome (Jul 4, 2009)

yea someone can add me on their team


----------



## Caleb (Jul 4, 2009)

I made it so There is a minimum of 2 teams.


----------



## Phil (Jul 4, 2009)

i still have to find my team mates >_<


----------



## PaJami (Jul 4, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, that's fine  I'm no good, but...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, that means 6v6.
If we don't have 12 people on TBT who play Tcon, I can manage some people for my team. :]
Eh... now shall I go with red or blue?


----------



## Caleb (Jul 4, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Okay, that means 6v6.
> If we don't have 12 people on TBT who play Tcon, I can manage some people for my team. :]
> Eh... now shall I go with red or blue?


Yeah, i can get some off site players too if needed, and cooler, do you wanna be on my team?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

I need a team. I'll join.


----------



## Phil (Jul 4, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure 
ill join your team
you can call me phil...i hate cooler xD


----------



## Caleb (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll take anybody on my team.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> I'll take anybody on my team.


I'll be on your team.


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

I wanna join ry's team! :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I wanna join ry's team! :3


Do you have the game?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently. xD

Okay cry. :3


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah..I got it when it came out. o_o


----------



## Caleb (Jul 4, 2009)

Everyone in the tournament, post your Friend Codes.

But i have some peoples like cry's, Bacon boys's and Ryudo's


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine's in my accf slot.


----------



## Phil (Jul 4, 2009)

My Fc: 1763-0586-4370


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

when is this gonna take place?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 4, 2009)

*goes on The Conduit*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

and yeus I got wiispeak


----------



## Phil (Jul 4, 2009)

ill add you all in a bit.
i also have ws but i might not talk xD
i get shy xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

tell me when we're starting


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

..Nintendo just issued another wifi ban for HBC users, even if you're not using Ocarnia. So beware.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ..Nintendo just issued another wifi ban for HBC users, even if you're not using Ocarnia. So beware.


Luckily I is not using it.


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unluckily I is.  >_<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 4, 2009)

Lol, if I had a computer, I would've gotten HBC... :s


----------



## Caleb (Jul 4, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Lol, if I had a computer, I would've gotten HBC... :s


If i wasnt stupid i would have HBC.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 5, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Okay, that means 6v6.
> If we don't have 12 people on TBT who play Tcon, I can manage some people for my team. :]
> Eh... now shall I go with red or blue?


can i be on your team? i tried to send you a friend request but it never really worked


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 6, 2009)

D:
Okay, fine with me. c:


----------



## Caleb (Jul 6, 2009)

Now we just need 2 people on my team and 3 more on ryudos.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 10, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Now we just need 2 people on my team and 3 more on ryudos.


well, you might need three also because is baconboy gonna be able to play?

edit: so ryudo whats our name gonna be?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 10, 2009)

Blue Ownage Super Storm (BOSS)
I liek dat name. :]

If I'm red team, it is Red All Punishing Executioners (RAPE).


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 10, 2009)

Ryudo, do you need anyone else? I'll join if you want. I'm currently the 1st stage of a gold rank.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 10, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Ryudo, do you need anyone else? I'll join if you want. I'm currently the 1st stage of a gold rank.


Yesh, I need moar golds and/or skull ranks on my team. 
I'm currently final gold, 4000xp from Bronze Skull.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 10, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool, that's what you get after gold? I'm currently an empty gold triangle although i'm fairly close to levelling up.

I'll post my FC info soon.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 10, 2009)

is this game really good? i might get it. that or pikmin.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 10, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> is this game really good? i might get it. that or pikmin.


It's pretty good, not the greatest FPS ever by any means but the best on the wii so far. The single player is kind of lame but the multiplayer is fantastic, probably my favorite game online for the wii next to mario kart.

Oh and here's my friend information.

Name: Mogwai
FC: 4640-6825-0822


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 10, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm, but is it better than pikmin?


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 10, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't played pikmin so I can't say but basing it on the reviews i've seen pikmin is better, although if you already played it on the cube i'd get the conduit.

Basically, if you prefer action get the conduit but if you prefer strategy get pikmin.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't mean to bump but is anyone else going to join? What's happening with this?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 12, 2009)

This game would've been a bit better without FCs IMO.  But I guess it's Nintendo and their FCs >_< .


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, HVS didn't want the FC crap, it's Ninty BS. :/
32 limit per profile with 3 profiles... just give me a full 96 limit, yeesh. >_>


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 13, 2009)

Ryudo, I can play now if you'd like.


----------



## djman900 (Jul 13, 2009)

this game got horrible ratings but every1 is saying its fun


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> this game got horrible ratings but every1 is saying its fun


It has a 77 out of 100 on Metacritic

How is that horrible?


----------



## djman900 (Jul 13, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6.5 on gamespot


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamespot is just one site, taking your opinion from just one site is forming a weak opinion.

Even then a 6.5 isn't bad, that's a C almost a C+ which isn't great but that by no means makes the game bad.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 13, 2009)

i'm out... my game disc broke


----------



## djman900 (Jul 13, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if games r worse then 7.5 i assume there bad, gamespot is the best site for ratings and the critic score is 7.0


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In what way is what is y a C+ bad? I tend to avoid anything lower then that.

My advice to you is to look at sites like gamerankings or metacritic from now on, they compile tons of reviews so you can take a look at them before judging a game.

If you want my opinion I suggest you give this a rent first, the single player isn't that memorable but the multiplayer is fantastic.

Bacon Boy: That sucks dude, hope you can get another. I have a feeling this won't be happening anyways.....


----------



## Princess (Jul 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> this game got horrible ratings but every1 is saying its fun


It's not horrible. && It is fun
strikingmatches  rating
So there


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well its probably because its the wii... and if you have played fps's on other consoles then you would rate it worse because other consoles have better fps's no offense to anybody but its true

edit: o and GO BOSS! hopefully we are blue cause i dont like the other name lol


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 13, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it a skull or is it an ASE? i saw a video and it looked like it might be an ASE unless its after the skull
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKbTpmAb5rg


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 14, 2009)

o hack yah im in im not that good through but i wanna join Dx


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 14, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a distorted bronze skull. :0
59xx away from silver skull. 

Cry, you never added me so I deleted you. T_T

And Tcon is getting varied rating everywhere.
I say it's fun and addicting.


----------



## Muse (Jul 14, 2009)

-Crosses fingers- Hope my router gets turned on soon. D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 14, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> -Crosses fingers- Hope my router gets turned on soon. D:


Why's it off? D=


----------



## Muse (Jul 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mom likes to mess with things and we all tried to get it back how it used to be,but its not working.

So no Laptop or Wi-fi connection. D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 14, 2009)

Muse said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:
That sucks.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 14, 2009)

ok, i havent been on this thread forever so any updates on the teams?


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 14, 2009)

baconboy is out and there is another person on ryudos team(forget his name i will check) and then roblox wanted to join but didnt say what team

edit: his name is bananaoracle


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you need to add me too i added you but you didnt add me


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 14, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I added you and erased you 'cause you were never on. D:


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 14, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha ya you were never on when i was on! and did you add me again?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 14, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. xD
I'll add you again next time I go on.


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 14, 2009)

Friend Code: 2579 - 0910 - 5179
Name: Sir (I didn't know your file name was used online and that you can't edit it)
Wii Speak: No

I'll go on Caleb's team to even 'em out.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 14, 2009)

cool


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 14, 2009)

CourageWisdomPower said:
			
		

> Friend Code: 2579 - 0910 - 5179
> Name: Sir (I didn't know your file name was used online and that you can't edit it)
> Wii Speak: No
> 
> I'll go on Caleb's team to even 'em out.


Yeah my name used to be dudeguy before I changed it into Mogwai, my advise is if you can deal with not having a good rank is to make another profile but make it specifically in multiplayer, depending on your rank of your other profile you should get it back to what it was initally in a few days.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 15, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> CourageWisdomPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, getting ranks is very easy.
Especially when I get a "Reign Of Terror" (20 kill streak) because every kill counts for 20xp when I get one.
I plan on being a silver skull in 2 days.
Just got 467xp in a TR Marathon. 
80 kills / 16 deaths


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 15, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was that with me????? dude ryudo you totally own everybody!


----------



## Princess (Jul 15, 2009)

aww but explosives r the best..


----------



## Phil (Jul 15, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 15, 2009)

Cooler said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh.
Starwolf is the only person I've faced who can match me. :s


----------



## Phil (Jul 15, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cooler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 15, 2009)

Cooler said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D=
GLR Ftwz.


----------



## Phil (Jul 15, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cooler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your unstoppable :O


----------



## Caleb (Jul 15, 2009)

Cooler said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is only unstoppable if he can beat my friends Kings, Suris and Pointman, all a part of a clan type thing im in called A.S.E.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 15, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Cooler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring it? 
Do you guys have a GB team or no?


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 15, 2009)

well all i know is that ryudo is the best i have ever played. but god i was playing like crap last night


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 15, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats GB?


----------



## Caleb (Jul 15, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://z3.invisionfree.com/All_Seeing_Enforcers/index.php?

None of them are on right now, but i can ask them if they want to face you, because kings is bored of Tcon because noone can beat him.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 15, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Game Battles, I'm in a GB team named Grand Level Rapers.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 15, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[overconfident]I'll gladly crush him. ;D[/overconfident] 

Ohmigawsh... damn your chat and need a flash update. >_>


----------



## Caleb (Jul 15, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll start with the worst ( if he will fight you)

Go here http://xat.com/TheConduitWiFicommunity

His name is suris, but sometimes hes AFK


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 15, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>I'm on a freakin' Wii.</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
=.=


----------



## Caleb (Jul 15, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Bad. dang, i guess when hes not AFK ill ask him and if he says yes than ill give you his FC and him your FC and tell you when he makes a game.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 15, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay...


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 15, 2009)

So.......it looks like the majority of you are better then me.....fantastic.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 16, 2009)

Crap, the small roster space is irritating the crap out of me. >_>
I just don't have enough space. T_T

/rant

I'll make an alt for the tournament. 
(And possibly for TBT...)


----------



## Caleb (Jul 16, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Crap, the small roster space is irritating the crap out of me. >_>
> I just don't have enough space. T_T
> 
> /rant
> ...


I agree, it was gonna be 72 but instead they lowered it to 36, way to small.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2009)

there still room I wanna join


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 16, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It`s a 32 friend limit...


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

*wants to play*


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

Roman said:
			
		

> there still room I wanna join


yes there is still room, just ask either caleb or ryudo if yu can be on there team


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> aww but explosives r the best..


That's the first thing I thought too.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

CourageWisdomPower said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really? i dont think so, they take absolutely no skill! sometimes when i have one of those matches on streets i just shoot into the other building and i get kills


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> CourageWisdomPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the point!
You really think if you hand strikingmatches  a gun, she'll have skill?
She'd rather just shoot and BOOM! you blow up[:


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o wow lol


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So change the rules damn it!


----------



## Caleb (Jul 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. We will have an election to see if it will be allowed in the tourney, who wants and who doesnt want explosive weapon set to be involved in the tournament?


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

k and also
can you change the topic title..its been reading
"th"
forever.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry cry but i dont want them to be in it... actually idk right now i will have to think about it more... i might want them cause sometimes i am in the mood for them but sometimes not. i will think about it and get back to you


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

Roman said:
			
		

> there still room I wanna join


this guy also wants to join so you should add him to somebodies roster


----------



## Caleb (Jul 16, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Roman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He picks whos team he want to go to.


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

Gah be that way.
Are you on ry's team?


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Gah be that way.
> Are you on ry's team?


ya we are on the same team


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 16, 2009)

Cryin, if you still need someone to play with i'm here


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

DFXJG
GET OFF OF RYS TEAM SO I CAN USE EXPLOSIVES
_________________________________________________
not right now.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 16, 2009)

Well how many matches are we going to have?
I'm pretty sure we could have an explosives match.


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Well how many matches are we going to have?
> I'm pretty sure we could have an explosives match.


: D
*hugs ry's knees* I LOVE YOU RY<3


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey i said i was undecided lol, ya if we have like 5 matches i wouldnt mind an explosives match. we could actually set up a specific thing like one match we have near far or explosives or trust or whatever....


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<.<
You want a hug too?


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, no but that made me laugh lol


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 16, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Deathomizer just makes me mad. :/

/rant

I say... Human, Near/Far, Drudge, Explosives, Trust.


----------



## Princess (Jul 16, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k den


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya that sounds good
@caleb: how does this sound???????

edit: ya i hate that gun ryudo


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 16, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And set to marathon, one hour and forty minutes of matches. : ' D


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup sounds good, now we just need caleb


----------



## Caleb (Jul 16, 2009)

Whatever you guys want, we'll do.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 16, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Whatever you guys want, we'll do.


sweet, so maybe you could update the first page


----------



## Phil (Jul 17, 2009)

seems everything is going


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, we just need more players and a date to have the tournament


----------



## Princess (Jul 17, 2009)

Lets have a match now[:


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 17, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Lets have a match now[:


I'm up for that.....that is if your actually there though ;O


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 20, 2009)

so did you delete me again? and if so did you create a tbt acount?


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll join


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 22, 2009)

k what team do you want to be on?


@ John and Blaze: you both need to choose teams!


----------



## Phil (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah i cant wait for this tournament to begin


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cooler said:
			
		

> yeah i cant wait for this tournament to begin


ya it will be awesome!


----------



## Phil (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah 
btw awesome sig reedstr16


----------



## Caleb (Jul 24, 2009)

So who's team do you want to be on john?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 25, 2009)

Cooler said:
			
		

> yeah
> btw awesome sig reedstr16


thanks! ya so, if you people said you wanted to join you need to tell us what team


----------



## Phil (Jul 25, 2009)

no problem
they haven't chosen what teams to be with D=


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 26, 2009)

ya they arent very active on this site


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 27, 2009)

Neither is this thread.....I have a bad feeling this tourney is never going to happen.


----------



## Phil (Jul 27, 2009)

probably >_<


----------



## John102 (Jul 27, 2009)

oh, I want to join Caleb's team so I can sticky ryudo.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> oh, I want to join Caleb's team so I can sticky ryudo.


Ok, your now on my team.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 27, 2009)

we should have this soon, who cares if the teams arent filled up, plus summer is almost over!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 27, 2009)

You could sticky me if you were on my team you know.


----------



## John102 (Jul 27, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> You could sticky me if you were on my team you know.


Yeah but you wouldn't die, and that's no fun. Everyone pick the drudge set btw.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 31, 2009)

I have the game Now


----------



## reedstr16 (Aug 12, 2009)

ugh, i have a feeling this may never happen


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 19, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> ugh, i have a feeling this may never happen


then make it happen durr.


----------

